# Fisher 30 or ...



## Haguesail (Nov 23, 2006)

I am waiting on a survey on a well-maintained Fisher 30 motorsailer, but after much searching I have also shortlisted a well-appointed Colvic Countess 33 and a less expensive but more modestly appointed Beneteau Evasion 32. I'll mainly be sailing the coast and inland sea (in Holland) and given the weather I have safety and comfort both high on the list. The Colvic does not have a closed cockpit but is great value and may be the better sailer. Any views or suggestions?


----------



## dm567 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just bought a Fisher 34. How do the prices of the two other boats compare?

Which one would you pick if they were all priced equally?

DOM


----------



## Haguesail (Nov 23, 2006)

*Decision made...*

The price for all three was similar, but the condition and comfort level of the Countess, as well as further consideration of how we'd be sailing her, convinced us to opt for her. As we'll be on the Ijsselmeer in Holland and North Sea, the sturdiness and lines of the Fisher always appealed. There is also an inner child who wanted to be a tug boat captain and the closed wheelhouse has great appeal (though the aft cockpit on the 30 is a significant disadvantage). In reality I'l be doing some of the sailing alone or short handed, less often in crap weather, and the Countess has a simpler rig and much easier to get around deck. It also has a nearly new VW SDI 40 motor, and though not a motorsailer, she has enough oomph to get around and motor through the rough. The Beneteau fell out of the hunt early (something didn't feel right), though I was also attracted to a well cared for Contest 33.

BTW, I did see a Fisher 34 during my months of searching, and though far out of my price range I found her a great layout and beautiful boat. Enjoy!


----------

